# Toshiba laptop can't find disk controller



## gpatrick (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought a new Toshiba Satellite L505D-S5983 laptop which I want to install with FreeBSD, but gives me an error saying it can't find the disk controller.  I tried 7.2 and 8.0 RC1/2/3.  OpenSolaris 2009.06 gets a kernel panic during install but OpenBSD recognizes the disk and installs fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## p3n1x (Nov 19, 2009)

in the bios change the sata controller mode from achi to compatible maybe? turn off legacy usb support too?


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion but still the same message:

No disks found! Please verify that your disk controller is being properly probed at boot time. See the Hardware Guide on the Documentation menu for clues on diagnosing this type of problem.


----------



## gpatrick (Nov 20, 2009)

Booted with ACPI disabled and found the disk.


----------

